# Quick bit of advice needed



## Lozek (Aug 29, 2007)

So, 7DT is going to pick me up a digital camera while he's over there in US land to send back with his lovely lady, thus giving me access to favourable exchange rate, cheaper prices and no import. 

Can anyone give me a website, just a nationwide electronics company or something, where i can check out what's on the market over there? Obviously, he's not going to be able to access web deals, but if I can see roughly prices/features, that will help.


----------



## Lozek (Aug 29, 2007)

Anyone? I'll contribute a great picstory with the camera.


----------



## keithb (Aug 29, 2007)

Digital Camera Reviews and News: Digital Photography Review: Forums, Glossary, FAQ


----------



## Leon (Aug 29, 2007)

i've had my HP Photosmart 320 digital camera specifications: Digital Photography Review for nearly four years now, without a single defect, and it is perfect for picstories! it won't give you those massive resolutions suitable for printing large pictures, but for taking some pictures for sharing on the web, it's phenomenal for the price (i paid $100 for mine, plus a carrying case, rechargeable batteries, and charger, back in 2004).


----------

